# Bathroom vanity top in corner



## jodyjody2 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Ditto.*

I am in the same situation every counter top is 1/2" too wide.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just but a matching filler or wood piece and rip to fit. Glue and small pins or hand nails not to split.
Be safe, G


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Tim and Jody,

The vanity tops are mostly all that way yes and you can do this two ways. You can have a cabinet company or counter top maker fabricate a top with a finished edge on the right and a raw edge on the left or you can just buy the top that is finished on both sides. You would be (or should be) money ahead by purchasing the prefabricated top that they have at the big box stores rather than having someone fabricate it for you. I order all of my tops from a fabricator in town here and therefore it is cheaper for me but on the retail end it would be cheaper for you to buy something from the stock they have on hand.

To address your question about the counter top being too long the answer is yes that is the way they are unless you order a custom top or your installer does. The reason they are too long is they are designed to be just like you said set in the middle however you can overcome this problem by ordering or purchasing what are called "build-ups" these are simply 3/8" (or should be I would ask when you order your tops what thickness their buildups are) particle board strips. The thickness can vary from fabricator to fabricator but all the counter tops I have seen are built to accommodate a 3/8" build up. This will get you above that lip and get the top so that you can place the lip above the vanity side. 

Now that you have you build ups you can scribe that left hand wall or you can order "side splashes" or sometimes they are called "in splashes". Either term you use will probably get you what you need. If you order them from the big box store the weekend help may only know them as side splashes so write both of them down as arsenal for the "dummy squad" LOL. If you opt to install the side splashes make sure you order them at the same time you order your counter top and they will fabricate them so that all you have to do is glue them in place and that is whether you order a laminate top or a composite or granite top you can get side splashes. Now the other way you can go is by scribing the counter top which for a good installation you should do to the back splash anyways and if you don't want the look of the side splash you will do this to the side edge of the counter top as well. The extra length will accommodate you a little extra length to scribe and fit the top to the profile of the wall so that is one of the reasons there is extra length as well as being accommodative to being center set.

I am not sure if any of this makes sense or not but there is more to setting a counter top the right way whether they tell you that or not. There is more to it than just sliding it in place 99% of the time and HGTV is to blame for making it look simple because they don't show you the "behind the scenes" stuff they only show the parts they can fit into the 35 minutes of show between commercials we get to see.

So to make a short story long yes the top does just slide to the Wall, sort of. Not sure if this helps or not but maybe it will give you a little insight into what you might want to do and that is hire an experienced cabinet installer or a really good carpenter. 

Here is maybe a project that will tell you what kind of damage a hack can do to a counter top and vanity take a look and maybe it will help tell you what I mean about the scribe and fit method.

http://paragonbathrooms.com/vanity.aspx

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

i almost forgot to tell you yes you slide both to the wall but depending on how bad your wall is you might have to scribe that vanity too.

Food for thought

Take care and be safe!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

HD and Lowe's each sell matching side splash for standard cabinet/vanity widths. If you can't find them, ask. If you are ordering stock granite/stone, they will have the matching side splash stocked as well. If the length is a problem, you can buy a bit long and cut down... that should cover the gap on the left side, correct?


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Levi very correct but I personally hate the look of side splashes with laminate bathroom tops so for me I would much rather go with a scribed edge. Yes, a person can just order and install the side splash and that would eliminate the need to scribe UNLESS the wall is so out of whack that the back splash ends up being gaped away from the left hand side wall (I have seen 1/2 - 3/4" gaps before).

This is a case by case project and it may require the work of a skilled craftsman.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I missed the part where it was laminate...


----------

